# Starting the Process



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (27 Feb 2007)

Well, it's taken me 5 years of hard work, effort, and lots of luck to get to the point I am at now. And I figured I might as well start a journal about my process on joining the Cf as an MP, to give other hopefuls some help in their journey.

I am 33 years old, and will be completing my Police Foundations Diploma in May. From a Private Career College. Just got off the phone at CFRC Toronto, and they advised me that my 52 week condensed Diploma is accepted for consideration to apply to the MP trade. So if anybody has the time, and the funds, a Private Career college is the way to go. Only 52 weeks. But choose your school wisely. My instructor is a retired OPP Sgt. of 34 years. And the instruction is not right out of a textbook. Some schools, I have heard, are very dry, boring, and contain nothing more then reading out of a book, for 52 weeks.

Furthermore, credit. I have had poor credit for the last 5 years. To be more specific, I was with credit counselling. The credit counselling service of Toronto consolidated $ 10'000 in debt, and I made payments over the last 5 years. My debt is now paid, and I have a secured credit card from Capital one, making small monthly payments, ON-TIME each month. I also recommend you check your credit file every year, around the same time. Check the payment history, and keep an eye on your ratings.

Community Volunteering. Heavy, heavy, heavy. Do as much as you can. Even if I don't make it as an MP, I will still bring 2 years of volunteering with the Toronto Police Service, and 3 Years of volunteering with the Belleville Police Service.

Bits of paper an other certificates. CPR first -aid is given, I do it once a year. Nonviolent Crisis Intervention, no really needed but it looks good. Mine expires in August. Restricted Radio Licence. again, not needed, but it's another certificate that says I can use a radio. Boaters operator card, again, not needed, but I can drive a boat correctly. Scuba Licence. Self explanatory. Not needed, but it looks good.

Work experience. I worked for 5 years in Toronto with Intercon Security doing alarm response, and high profile crime prevention and patrol. 2 years as a computer tech support agent in Belleville, and 1 year as a Fire Department Dispatcher before doing the one year Police Foundations Diploma. 

By no means am I trying to tell others what to do here. I just want to share what I have, and give others some ideas that may help them succeed. I know this process is tough. More tough then the municipal police services process. But the rewards I think are self evident.
When I complete and submit my Forces Application in May, I will update. And, if anything changes between now and may regarding my education, or if I obtain any more certificates, I will post.


----------



## tannerthehammer (28 Feb 2007)

If you are all about the certificates/licences you might want to get a PAL if you are not experienced using firearms. Like you said not necessary but it helps.  You may also want to get involved in some competitive sports.  You also may want to look into Blueline magazine or at least visit the forum...It's quite useful and frequented by some MP's...If possible I would try and take some language courses maybe even get a sign language certification...Best of luck to you...


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (28 Feb 2007)

Tanner,

A PAL would be agood idea. I have little experience with firearms. Shot a couple .22's in Air Cadets at a young age, but that's about it. Sign Language and some competatvie sports would be useful too. I wil check into the sign here at the Bellevile at the hearing society.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stirling N6123 (25 Jun 2007)

Just an update.

Graduated from college with Honors. And I made Valedictorian. Gave a speech, received a plaque, the whole bit.

I have a bit of a medical setback though. Thyroiditis, was just diagnosed about 2 months ago now. Seeing a specialist on June 29. We shall see what happens. Working on my FAC and PAL. Just a couple more pieces of paper to stick on the pile. I also heard of a Reserve MP unit being formed in Kingston.


----------

